# Digital vax cert



## Thirsty (12 Jul 2021)

Has anyone got their cert yet?

Anyone know what order they are being sent out?


----------



## callybags (12 Jul 2021)

I've no idea about the order they will be sent out.
i would like to know, however, what the specific time frame after each second vaccination ( or just the one for J & J etc) they will allow before issuing the cert.
It doesn't seen to be set out clearly anywhere.


----------



## Prosper (12 Jul 2021)

callybags said:


> i would like to know, however, what the specific time frame after each second vaccination ( or just the one for J & J etc) they will allow before issuing the cert.


14 days for the AZ


----------



## Paul O Mahoney (12 Jul 2021)

Prosper said:


> 14 days for the AZ


All I think , it's safer to use 14days.


----------



## tomdublin (12 Jul 2021)

Paul O Mahoney said:


> All I think , it's safer to use 14days.


But the cert presumably will state when the vaccine(s) were administered so there is no logical need to wait with sending them out.


----------



## Black Sheep (12 Jul 2021)

I thought we were to have them around the 19th. Those who got their vax through their GP will get certs by post. Those registered on the HSE portal will get theirs by email.


----------



## Paul O Mahoney (12 Jul 2021)

tomdublin said:


> But the cert presumably will state when the vaccine(s) were administered so there is no logical need to wait with sending them out.


Will they?

My understanding is that it's a simple yes , to confirm that the person is vaccinated. That's it.


----------



## Thirsty (12 Jul 2021)

@Black Sheep News reports say emails were due to start today.


----------



## tomdublin (12 Jul 2021)

Paul O Mahoney said:


> Will they?
> 
> My understanding is that it's a simple yes , to confirm that the person is vaccinated. That's it.


No, it will also contain the the type of vaccine received and dates of vaccination.  Otherwise it would be unusable for travel since most countries require a minimum amount of time to have passed between vaccination and entry to enable the vaccine to become fully effective.


----------



## Pmc365 (13 Jul 2021)

So for a person who received their second Moderna Vaccine ( via HSE Portal)the EARLIEST they will receive the digital cert is 2 weeks after 2nd vaccine. Is this correct? If so, that means I will not have it in time to travel to England next Monday as I received my 2nd Vaccine on 2nd July.


----------



## Bluefin (13 Jul 2021)

Fortunately we are part of the common travel area..no cert required or negative pcr test to enter England


----------



## SlugBreath (13 Jul 2021)

My wife got hers by email this morning.  Almost afraid to open the link in case it might be a scam!

Strangely, I was vaccinated before my wife but I did not receive mine....


----------



## horusd (13 Jul 2021)

The whole admin of the vax process in the HSE portal and vax centres was really good. Let's hope they don't mess up the certs. No sign of mine yet (portal) BTW.


----------



## Pmc365 (13 Jul 2021)

It wasn't all good with the vaccination centres. One in my city had a small  tent ( which should have been double the size given the numbers) for people waiting to give their details. No doors open only half door at entrance. I had to ask security to open double doors at far end for ventilation. There were upwards of 60 people waiting 20 minutes barely 2m apart and very poor ventilation. Some of the staff in the call centres were mediocre. One woman from HSE rang me and was very unprofessional to the point of insulting. I found the security staff at vax centre ok. Thery were responsive when asked to open door.The clinical staff were excellent, explained everything and did not rush me. I wouldn't have been surprised if I contracted Covid that day at the vax centre, especially since the Delta variant is highly infectious but luckily didn't. I felt very uncomfortable. Obviously the organisers that day had no concept of the great importance of ventilation as many others such as shops don't seem to either. CO2 monitors should be compulsory in indoor settings to monitor level of exhaled air. I see doors firmly shut at entrances to shops and shopping centres. In the 1950s ( not that I was around) everybody knew the importance of ventilation, schools were outdoors, windows were wide open etc.


----------



## hazelgreen (13 Jul 2021)

We got our covid passport certs today ( vaccine no 2 done June 18 and July 1).  The A4 sheet I printed it on does not fold perfectly so I trimmed it a tiny bit and laminated it to passport size.  It is folded so that the QR code is on the outside.


----------



## horusd (13 Jul 2021)

I rec.d my digital cert today by email. Well done HSE.


----------



## tomdublin (13 Jul 2021)

Pmc365 said:


> So for a person who received their second Moderna Vaccine ( via HSE Portal)the EARLIEST they will receive the digital cert is 2 weeks after 2nd vaccine. Is this correct? If so, that means I will not have it in time to travel to England next Monday as I received my 2nd Vaccine on 2nd July.


You might receive the cert earlier but the date from which you can use it for travel depends on the country you are traveling to.


----------



## Prosper (13 Jul 2021)

My vax cert just emailed to me. I got my second jab on 1st July.


----------



## Laughahalla (13 Jul 2021)

Just got my cert emailed to me a few mins ago even though I got both my shots in my GP's office.


----------



## peemac (13 Jul 2021)

Myself and herself got cert this evening.

I'm fully by vaccinated 3 weeks, herself got 2nd Pfizer last Friday week, 11 days ago. Seems Pfizer is 10 days from 2nd for full vaccine


----------



## Leo (14 Jul 2021)

peemac said:


> Seems Pfizer is 10 days from 2nd for full vaccine


7 days according to the HSE pamphlet:



> You will need 2 doses of the Pfizer/BioNTech COVID-19 vaccine.
> 
> It takes 7 days after the 2nd dose for the Pfizer/BioNTech COVID-19 vaccine to work. This is when you are fully vaccinated.


----------



## Duke of Marmalade (14 Jul 2021)

I got mine by email this morning.  But there is no iPhone App to put it on.  How do I put it on my iPhone other than keep the email.


----------



## 24601 (14 Jul 2021)

Duke of Marmalade said:


> I got mine by email this morning.  But there is no iPhone App to put it on.  How do I put it on my iPhone other than keep the email.


The COVID app is due to be updated in the next week or so and the update will allow for the cert to be added. I think it can then be added to the wallet on iPhones.


----------



## EmmDee (14 Jul 2021)

Duke of Marmalade said:


> I got mine by email this morning.  But there is no iPhone App to put it on.  How do I put it on my iPhone other than keep the email.



Screenshot the QR code and save to pictures?


----------



## Paul O Mahoney (14 Jul 2021)

EmmDee said:


> Screenshot the QR code and save to pictures?


Or more simple photograph it and it should go straight to an album.


----------



## Duke of Marmalade (14 Jul 2021)

I have scanned it with Adobe scan


----------



## kinnjohn (14 Jul 2021)

I got mine today, great service,


----------



## horusd (15 Jul 2021)

You would think they would have a facility  to add the passport to the re-open eu app and the  HSE  COVID tracker as the passports were issued.


----------



## SlugBreath (16 Jul 2021)

Can you opt to have one posted to you?


----------



## Leper (16 Jul 2021)

SlugBreath said:


> Can you opt to have one posted to you?


Yes, but you must contact them and there may be a delay.


----------



## horusd (16 Jul 2021)

SlugBreath said:


> Can you opt to have one posted to you?


I don't know why you would. You can print them off  from home.


----------



## TrundleAlong (16 Jul 2021)

horusd said:


> I don't know why you would. You can print them off  from home.



I am one of those people who has an inkjet printer. Every time I try to use it it doesn't work.....from lack of use.  The ink in the thingy seems to go solid when left alone.  I have been looking at buying a laser jet printer. The cheapest is about €100.  To be honest I really don't need it for the few times that I have to print something.

I will call on a family member who has a printer to do the job.  It would be nice to have the cert posted to me however.  Good to know that I can.  is there a department that I can contact?


----------



## horusd (16 Jul 2021)

@TrundleAlong . You can print it in the local library, or any number of outlets for next to nothing.  The library charges 40C a page BW and probably a bit more for coloured, or ask a friend to print it for you.  I ditched my printer a few yrs aback - not worth the hassle.


----------



## ClubMan (19 Jul 2021)

Duke of Marmalade said:


> I got mine by email this morning.  But there is no iPhone App to put it on.  How do I put it on my iPhone other than keep the email.



There is









						‎COVID Tracker Ireland
					

‎The COVID Tracker App can help reduce the spread of coronavirus in Ireland and help everyone stay safe.  It's easy:  - download the app - choose what information you want to share, or not - that's it, you are now part of the contact tracing community, helping to keep everyone safe from...



					apps.apple.com


----------



## ClubMan (19 Jul 2021)

horusd said:


> You would think they would have a facility  to add the passport to the re-open eu app and the  HSE  COVID tracker as the passports were issued.


You can add it to the latter.


----------



## Duke of Marmalade (19 Jul 2021)

ClubMan said:


> There is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks.  It wasn't obvious but I got there.


----------



## TinyChamp (20 Jul 2021)

I'm fully vaxxed 9 days now, no sign of cert


----------



## Leo (20 Jul 2021)

TinyChamp said:


> I'm fully vaxxed 9 days now, no sign of cert


Do you mean you had your second dose 9+X days ago where X is the number of days for the vaccine you received to become fully effective?

Did you register via the HSE portal or were you vaccinated via a pharmacy or other?


----------



## EmmDee (20 Jul 2021)

Leo said:


> Did you register via the HSE portal or were you vaccinated via a pharmacy or other?



This is the key point. Via portal means an email within a couple of days. Other routes will mean a posted letter which could take a while


----------



## Paul O Mahoney (20 Jul 2021)

EmmDee said:


> This is the key point. Via portal means an email within a couple of days. Other routes will mean a posted letter which could take a while


Yep, we were all done " off grid" by Pfizer and its 21 days since our 2nd jab .

As we aren't going anywhere it's cool


----------



## huskerdu (21 Jul 2021)

I was vaccinated by the GP. Second dose in early June and I haven't received mine yet. I don't need it but I'm just feeling a little bit left out.


----------



## Leo (21 Jul 2021)

If not forthcoming, you can call the helpline on 1800 807 008 or +353 76888 5513 and request it. I'd imagine they're pretty busy right now, so if not urgent, I'd wait a little while.


----------



## 24601 (27 Jul 2021)

I was vaccinated with J&J but the 14 days has not yet elapsed. I already have the digital cert and in the COVID app and it says I'm fully vaccinated. If I go to the local for a pint this evening am I considered fully vaccinated as I have the cert or must I wait another few days until the 14 days has passed?


----------



## EmmDee (27 Jul 2021)

24601 said:


> I was vaccinated with J&J but the 14 days has not yet elapsed. I already have the digital cert and in the COVID app and it says I'm fully vaccinated. If I go to the local for a pint this evening am I considered fully vaccinated as I have the cert or must I wait another few days until the 14 days has passed?



If you look at the vaccine detail in the app it gives the vaccination date. The "fully vaccinated" bit just means you have had all jabs rather than the 14 days - I'm not sure if places will look at that detail to check the 14 days


----------



## Bluefin (27 Jul 2021)

Heads up.. You will need to have your mobile data enabled in the Covid19 app in order to access your digital certificate when entering a premises as you will not be contacted to local WiFi. Restaurants are scanning your Covid19 OCR code from Covid19 tracker app. Might be useful to have an image of your code in your gallery


----------



## EmmDee (27 Jul 2021)

Bluefin said:


> Heads up.. You will need to have your mobile data enabled in the Covid19 app in order to access your digital certificate when entering a premises as you will not be contacted to local WiFi. Restaurants are scanning your Covid19 OCR code from Covid19 tracker app. Might be useful to have an image of your code in your gallery



I thought it said the data was stored on your device... If you have more than one you have to load it on each device.

I just put my phone on airplane mode and it still brings up the QR code. So looks like it works


----------



## Bluefin (27 Jul 2021)

Don't know.. Went for a pint this evening to my local and I had to connect to there WiFi in order to open app

Turned mobile data on once I was scanned in


----------



## ClubMan (27 Jul 2021)

I just enabled airplane mode (switching off all connectivity) and can still view my cert in the COVID-19 app. The app is slower to open than when connected (presumably checking for a connection and eventually timing out) but the cert is certainly available even when disconnected. I'm on Android in case that matters. Maybe it's different on iOS?

Edit: sorry, just saw EmmDee's post now.


----------



## EmmDee (27 Jul 2021)

Bluefin said:


> Don't know.. Went for a pint this evening to my local and I had to connect to there WiFi in order to open app
> 
> Turned mobile data on once I was scanned in



As Clubman said I found the app did take a little while to open... Maybe 10 or 15 seconds.


----------



## PMU (29 Jul 2021)

Bluefin said:


> Don't know.. Went for a pint this evening to my local and I had to connect to there WiFi in order to open app
> 
> Turned mobile data on once I was scanned in


Same experience here.  My cert is stored in the covid tracker app but the app won't open unless there is a wi fi connection, as I discovered at a pub yesterday.  But if you save the cert locally you can open it with a PDF reader, e.g. Kindle or One Drive.


----------



## Cloudd (29 Jul 2021)

I got my 2nd Pfizer 'through the system' jab yesterday at 11am.

I got my digital cert via email just after midnight, so a 12-13 hour turnaround.


----------



## Purple (29 Jul 2021)

PMU said:


> Same experience here.  My cert is stored in the covid tracker app but the app won't open unless there is a wi fi connection, as I discovered at a pub yesterday.  But if you save the cert locally you can open it with a PDF reader, e.g. Kindle or One Drive.


I just took a screenshot of the opened pass.


----------



## Sunny (29 Jul 2021)

Cloudd said:


> I got my 2nd Pfizer 'through the system' jab yesterday at 11am.
> 
> I got my digital cert via email just after midnight, so a 12-13 hour turnaround.



Well that doesn't sound right since you are not considered vaccinated until a week after you receive the second jab.....


----------



## gipimann (29 Jul 2021)

People are getting certs within days of their 2nd jab, it appears.  But it doesn't scan "green for go" until the requisite number of days have passed.  I read (on boards, I think) that people going through airports found that they weren't considered fully vaxxed even though they had a cert.


----------



## EmmDee (29 Jul 2021)

gipimann said:


> People are getting certs within days of their 2nd jab, it appears.  But it doesn't scan "green for go" until the requisite number of days have passed.  I read (on boards, I think) that people going through airports found that they weren't considered fully vaxxed even though they had a cert.





Sunny said:


> Well that doesn't sound right since you are not considered vaccinated until a week after you receive the second jab.....



If you open the full certificate it states the date you got your second vaccine and so can be calculated when you're "green". So the cert gets issued straight away but is effective from the week (or whatever) after the vaccination date


----------



## Sunny (29 Jul 2021)

So the technology looks at the date that the second vaccine was given and then calculates the date that you are 'Green' depending on the vaccine received? Impressive but would have thought it would have been just easier to delay the issuance of the Cert until the time has elapsed. So we now could have people with certs turning up at pubs and restaurants arguing that they have a cert except the computer 'says no' so the poor staff will need to manage it.....


----------



## Kimmagegirl (30 Jul 2021)

Interesting news from Canada.


----------



## demoivre (30 Jul 2021)

Regulations state that the HSE Vaccination card can be accepted at bars and restaurants as well as the EU Digital Covid cert.


----------



## ClubMan (30 Jul 2021)

Sunny said:


> Well that doesn't sound right since you are not considered vaccinated until a week after you receive the second jab.....


14 days after single jab Janssen which is what I got.


----------



## Shelby219 (30 Jul 2021)

My daughter received her paper certificate ,but her surname is spelt incorrectly by one letter, will this cause any problems?


----------



## ClubMan (30 Jul 2021)

Shelby219 said:


> My daughter received her paper certificate ,but her surname is spelt incorrectly by one letter, will this cause any problems?


Best to get it corrected because it may be checked against photo id.
Lots of people with fadas in their names got incorrect certs too. I've seen some humdingers!  





__





						EU Digital COVID Certificate
					






					www.gov.ie


----------



## ClubMan (31 Jul 2021)

There's a self service portal now where one can request changes...





__





						EU Digital COVID Certificate Self Service Portal 		 · Customer Self-Service
					





					covidcertificateportal.gov.ie


----------



## geri (31 Jul 2021)

ClubMan said:


> There's a self service portal now where one can request changes...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just used that portal to request a certificate.  I had to enter the catchpa about 20 times before it worked.


----------



## Shelby219 (31 Jul 2021)

geri said:


> I just used that portal to request a certificate.  I had to enter the catchpa about 20 times before it worked.


Ah actually got through on the phone yesterday evening, only on hold for 45 mins ,so hopefully new one will be correct


----------



## ClubMan (2 Aug 2021)

This is what establishments will be using to check digital vaccination certificate QR codes





__





						DCC Checker
					






					app.digitalcovidcertchecker.gov.ie
				








__





						How to use the EU Digital COVID Certificate Checker
					






					www.gov.ie


----------



## TinyChamp (2 Aug 2021)

Leo said:


> Do you mean you had your second dose 9+X days ago where X is the number of days for the vaccine you received to become fully effective?
> 
> Did you register via the HSE portal or were you vaccinated via a pharmacy or other?


Hey, my digital cert arrived.  It came in 11 days after I received the second jab.


----------



## TinyChamp (2 Aug 2021)

Where I live - everyone is asking for the digital cert.
Any cafe or restaurant I've been to has asked for it.  

But none have scanned the QR code, just looked at the name on the cert and then looked to see some photo ID.


----------



## ClubMan (2 Aug 2021)

TinyChamp said:


> Where I live - everyone is asking for the digital cert.
> Any cafe or restaurant I've been to has asked for it.
> 
> But none have scanned the QR code, just looked at the name on the cert and then looked to see some photo ID.



As far as I can see they are supposed to scan the QR code to check its validity before cross checking it against photo id.









						Guidance for indoor hospitality
					

As an Indoor Hospitality provider, how you prepare to re-open as part of Ireland’s roadmap to recovery is critically important. Find business supports for your sector to kick start your return to trading.




					covid19.failteireland.ie


----------

